# Your earliest signs of labour...????



## Jox

Hello all,

This is kinda a question for mums already or mums who have just given birth.

I have been wondering whether there are early signs of labour.

I dont mean losing your plug, or waters breaking etc kinda mean like...do you get cronic back ache before hand, or feel sick etc

Just interested.

Thanks

xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

I got loose bowels and pains down the insides of my thighs few days before. :blush:. xx


----------



## Jox

has that been with all of yours??

Im just interested if there are any signs to look out for!!

xxx


----------



## flowertot

sorry to tell you that my very first sign was my waters breaking all over my bed. no other signs at all.


----------



## thelilbump

i just started with mild back ache and it slowly got worse and worse over the couse of about 18 hours. Then pains going up inside. Didn't really have a show and i have no idea when my waters broke, I must of been in the bath.


----------



## Christine1993

the night before i gave birth i started getting shooting pains in my vagina, i posted somewhere on here about it and some woman said she got exactly the same 24 hours before she gave birth xx


----------



## thelilbump

Christine1993 said:


> the night before i gave birth i started getting shooting pains in my vagina, i posted somewhere on here about it and some woman said she got exactly the same 24 hours before she gave birth xx

that would of been me :haha:


----------



## Christine1993

thelilbump said:


> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> the night before i gave birth i started getting shooting pains in my vagina, i posted somewhere on here about it and some woman said she got exactly the same 24 hours before she gave birth xx
> 
> that would of been me :haha:Click to expand...

haha! lol well you were spot on..just the day after i was having them i had aidan! i really wasnt expecting it when you said you had yours just 24 hours later..i was like 'naaaa that won't happen to me!!' but nope it did 

xx


----------



## thelilbump

Christine1993 said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine1993 said:
> 
> 
> the night before i gave birth i started getting shooting pains in my vagina, i posted somewhere on here about it and some woman said she got exactly the same 24 hours before she gave birth xx
> 
> that would of been me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> haha! lol well you were spot on..just the day after i was having them i had aidan! i really wasnt expecting it when you said you had yours just 24 hours later..i was like 'naaaa that won't happen to me!!' but nope it did
> 
> xxClick to expand...

teehee, i was just meant to read your post! Congrats again :hugs:


----------



## apple84

Come on moms, tell us more! This is like the symptom potting thread back from the TTC forum - we full-termers want to hear all the intimate details!

What about energy levels the day before? Tired? Nesting?
What about emotionally?
Appetite? Cravings?


----------



## MiissDior

*For me 
i had mild-moderate back ache 2ish weeks leading upto my daughters birth..
and a pressure feeing really bad in the lady area..
​*


----------



## lynnikins

sorry with ds my labour was a long drawn out affair , started with braxton hicks and back ache at 20min intervals every night for a week before i really started contracting


----------



## sun

For me there was nothing - my water broke totally out of nowhere and started everything off!!!
xx


----------



## Xinola

Jox said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is kinda a question for mums already or mums who have just given birth.
> 
> I have been wondering whether there are early signs of labour.
> 
> I dont mean losing your plug, or waters breaking etc kinda mean like...do you get cronic back ache before hand, or feel sick etc
> 
> Just interested.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xxx

Thanks for this question... it's been going around my head!

Thanks for those ladies who have written something, it's nice to read a bit of the different experiences. I'm sure there are plenty more! :winkwink:


----------



## suzanne108

Yep thanks for asking....my birth partner keeps saying to let her know if I get any "feelings" over xmas so she can lay off the sherry lol and I keep saying to her that I don't think it really happens like that!!!


----------



## anothersquish

Throwing up!! Problem is this time I have hyperemesis so I throw up all the time anyway...not quite sure how I will know its the "labour is starting" throw up.... 
Ive never had any other signs or signals, no change in anything else...everything always starts after the throwing up.


----------



## Jox

thanks all for your comments.

like apple4 says...did anyone have any cravings or a boost in energy etc??

we need more info!!!!

xxx


----------



## sera

great thread!!! i will be keeping a eye! anything that happens to me i jusmp on here and look for anything so thanks for asking the question! hehe
xoxo


----------



## StayPositive

i think i had an energy boost now i think about it. I woke up in labour and with my waters broken so there was nothing that made me think this is it, apart from it being it! If that makes any sense. Nothing else springs to mind, sorry i can't be more help!


----------



## Kris522

This is a great thread! I'm almost 40 weeks, so I am on the look out for some of these symptoms!


----------



## Pussycat

Christine1993 said:


> the night before i gave birth i started getting shooting pains in my vagina, i posted somewhere on here about it and some woman said she got exactly the same 24 hours before she gave birth xx

Aw man, I've got that today. It's Christmas tomorrow! nooo! 
I'm supposed to still have a week left!


----------



## sun

I did crave cheese the day I went into labour. I made eggplant parm and bought an additional mozzarella ball and ate the whole thing!! :blush: My water broke 3h later.... oops! 
xx


----------



## Jox

MiissDior said:


> *For me
> i had mild-moderate back ache 2ish weeks leading upto my daughters birth..
> and a pressure feeing really bad in the lady area..
> ​*

haha...well ive had a pain and sympton free pregnancy all along until about 3 days ago when...OMG my back is killing me and me hip is knackered!!!

Want to keep my LO cooking for another 2 weeks before s/he makes an appearance!!!

xxx


----------



## babybaillie

with both my last 2 i had period pains coming and going 2 days b4. that was all. no plug, or waters.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I like this thread thanks Jox.. 
i was wondering the same thing as iv been worried lately that its going to happen with having really bad period pains and then stomach bug feeling but not needing to go to the loo for anything (sorry TMI) .. but i had constant pain for 10mins and then it would stop and then came back again  but that was last night and im fine today had a few strong pains when i woke up and early afternoon but as for now seems to be okat again lol.. 

But i did wonder if you have to lose your plug before you go into labour and if what it feels like before you go into labour what it actually feelt like or what signs people had .. even though its different with everyone .. i havent lost any of my plug yet but iv had BH's and whatever i got last night and this morning lol! 
x*


----------



## suzib76

i never lost my plug beforei went into labour woth either of my 2 so far hun x


----------



## DebsHopeful

bump :)


----------



## moomin_troll

my first sign of labour was everytime i stupid up or sat down i felt like zane was going to fall out of my ass. it was such a great pressure made me say ouch more then afew times lol.

then after that i was having contractions but they werent strong enough and didnt hurt so that was a right pain.

i also went to the loo more in the 2 weeks before i had him


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

moomin_troll said:


> my first sign of labour was everytime i stupid up or sat down i felt like zane was going to fall out of my ass. it was such a great pressure made me say ouch more then afew times lol.
> 
> then after that i was having contractions but they werent strong enough and didnt hurt so that was a right pain.
> 
> i also went to the loo more in the 2 weeks before i had him

Ooh, i've been feeling a pressure in my bum a lot and i've been going to the bathroom more (no 2 :blush:) xx


----------



## hondagirl

I had alot of early symptoms that i didnt recognise until afterwards!! :dohh: as a result i got totally taken by surprise when really it was staring me in the face..

I took my dog out for miles round local fields, started to feel sick and faint and had to be helped home by a very strict lady who gave me a right bollocking about doing stupid things 'in my condition' Then i spent ages, literally ages, scrubbing a grill pan, something totally out of character for me. I then had a late bath and felt a bit pissed off because i wanted my son to come the next day ( it was a special date) and assumed as I had no sign of labour that id blown it. I then sat on my bed and pop, waters went all over the place! he was born about 5 hours later. xx


----------



## moomin_troll

MrsBandEgglet said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> my first sign of labour was everytime i stupid up or sat down i felt like zane was going to fall out of my ass. it was such a great pressure made me say ouch more then afew times lol.
> 
> then after that i was having contractions but they werent strong enough and didnt hurt so that was a right pain.
> 
> i also went to the loo more in the 2 weeks before i had him
> 
> Ooh, i've been feeling a pressure in my bum a lot and i've been going to the bathroom more (no 2 :blush:) xxClick to expand...

i was told this pressure was because zane was trying to go straight down and wasnt going with the flow, same thing happened to my mum when she had my brother lol

after i had zane the mw had to check up there incase i had torn from the pressure (i hadnt thank god i wudnt want stitches there lol)


----------



## Jox

well im now getting mild 'period pains' and back and hip ache.

i hope this is my body getting ready now!!!

anyone else getting early signs??

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i didnt really have any signs. Both times when i went into labour my house was immaculate from top to bottom, not sure if that makes a difference but i remember thinking how nice & tidy everywhere was lol. Theres no chance of me going onto labour anytime soon, my house looks like a bombs hit it :haha:

I did have a feeling with my 2nd that it definately wouldnt happen for ages, then i woke up in full labour a few hours later.

im rubbish aint i, lets face it i didnt have a clue :rofl:


----------



## mrs_rj

this thread is great - will certainly be keeping an eye on it! I have definately been experiencing some of the signs but they are very on and off at the moment so i am probably just getting warmed up! I feel like i am in for the full run so if she comes any earlier it will be a nice surprise! xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks for this great thread. I guess everyone is different.

I shall be watching this thread if i can.....:rofl:
u watch my waters will go later now hahaha.

So far for me - 
#over 2 weeks ago I had pink discharge (creamy not slimey)
#braxton hicks on and off but mostly (especially of late) in the evenings when im sitting relaxing. I timed them the other night to about every 20 mins.
#I have also had a few times now a constant period type pain lasting around and hour or so then easing off.
#on a few occasions I have had what feels like im being split in two or babies sharp finger nails scratching and my cervix from the other side? 
#back ache once on boxing day accomp by period type pains.
#slightly better at going to number 2s last few days (BEEN TWICE TODAY :smug:)

thats been it really. all mixed together with SPD its hard to know whether its the spd hurting or baby.


----------



## Margie

Jox said:


> well im now getting mild 'period pains' and back and hip ache.
> 
> i hope this is my body getting ready now!!!
> 
> anyone else getting early signs??
> 
> xxx

I've started getting backache in the last few days... and also going to the loo more. Could be my body getting ready for the big event :shrug: Really hope I can make it into next week though!


----------



## Sparklebaby

love the pic margie....is that you?? where in london u from???


----------



## charliesmom

Mine were braxton hicks getting closer and closer together days before actual contractions. then I got contractions that lasted 5 days long... becoming more and more unbearable along with extreme back pains. My water didn't break until the nurse broke it in the hospital. I didn't lose my mucus plug all at once, it came little by little in those 5 days. 

I can say though, you will know for sure when you're in labor. THose contractions are unbearable. And even then, you've probably still got days to go until you can be admitted to the hospital.


----------



## Sparky0207

My earliest sign was the baby being really really quiet for a couple of days and then, on the day I went into labour (sorry in advance if TMI but...) I had the big clearout! :blush: Then the usual - period pains which turned into contractions, a bit of backache and a bloody show

xx


----------



## Margie

Sparklebaby said:


> love the pic margie....is that you?? where in london u from???

lol thanks- yep that's me! I'm in north London, which is a bit of a bummer at the moment as all of my friends are South but I dare not venture too far from home. I'm making them all come up here to have lunch with me :rofl:


----------



## Jox

anyone know how common/uncommon it is NOT to lose your plug prior to going into labour?

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

* i havent a clue i thought i wouldnt lose mine but iv now started to bit by bit iv noticed all i know is if its got any blood in it before 37 weeks then you should ring your midwife  cause i read up about plugs other day cause i was unsure about it all lol x*


----------



## MrsPhillips

I'm keeping an eye on this thread very closely!!!!

So far in the last 24hours I have had period type cramps, diarroea, feeling sicky, headache, and shooting pains in my vagina. Just as I type, I also have a burning feeling in top of bump. Oh and earlier I leaked from my left boob all over my tshirt. (It freaked me out a little as wasnt expecting that!)

I'm hoping that this isn't it quite yet. Still another few weeks cooking time needed but seems to be alot happening at once.

xx


----------



## purple_jan

Someone mentioned loose bowels - I had really apinful diarrhoea earlier (TMI sorry), would that be similar? and now my bum hurts....

its my first baby and the pains going to the toilet really made me scared about the actual pains I will experience during labour ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not looking forward to it.


----------



## Xinola

I started with more pain in my lower back, but it's happened already sometime last week, and nothing. However, on Sunday, I got (sorry TMI) diarrhoea twice in the evening. And today, I've got it again. Lower backache, like when I've got my period, tiny womb cramps, but nothing major. Today I'm 39wks.

The one thing that stroke me for the past two weeks is that I've been sweating soooo much during my sleep. This is a hormonal thing that I've had for years, but it kind of happened sometime before I had my period, and has not happened at all during my pregnancy. I was so happy for having lost my night sweat as it is quite annoying... So, I think this is telling me that soon the baby will come out... I do wish so.

Thank you all for contributing with your own experiences! :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## timbawundakin

hi there,
i got a massive adrenaline rushjust a few hours before my son Robbie was born. i went on a mad cleaning spree! 

that and bad period style pains which grew in intensity as my labour progressed.

k
xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I have a really aching bump! It's killing me, feels like a constant tummy ache, like really bad trapped wind :sad1: It's even worse when I bend over and I feel like I slept on a diving board last night, not that I did much sleeping. :growlmad: xx


----------



## Jox

thanks all for replying.

hopefully the mummies who have their babies in the next few weeks will pop in and tell us of any early signs that they had!!!

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hopefully !
x*


----------



## 3 girlies

im racking my brains trying to think if theres anything ive missed in my other post.

With Reese i had placental abruption so my first sign was i started bleeding, i thought it was a bloody show but it got heavier so thats when i went to hospital, they put me on a monitor & said i was having contractions, they just felt like back ache every few minutes which gradually got worse. my waters didnt break until the midwife broke them at delivery & i hadnt lost my plug or anything in the days leading up to it either.

With Roxie i did lose my plug about 3-4 days before & it was blood streaked. But that is litterally the only thing that happened. I went shopping the day before i had her & was exhausted. I ate a zinger burger for dinner at about 9:30pm & fell asleep without even having any niggles or anything. I woke up in agony at 4am & thought i had an upset tummy from the kfc lol, i went to the toilet & then the pain didnt go away so i soon realised it wasnt the kfc :blush: I had Roxie at 6am so i reckon i slept through all my early labour!!


thats all i can think of. xx


----------



## billybump

I've had low back ache for the last couple of days and every so often feel like bubs is pushing down but I've just been to the mw and despite her pushing on his head so hard it hurt me he's only 2/5th engaged :-(.


----------

